# hey can screen printers print on canvas shoes



## Shoes_are_a_Must (Jan 25, 2008)

i have some canvas shoes that i need printed on. can anyone help me out?


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Shoes_are_a_Must said:


> i have some canvas shoes that i need printed on. can anyone help me out?


Canvas can be printed on by any screen printer. As for a shoe, it'll be questionable. I believe the only way is to screen print the canvas first, before being sewn into a shoe (at least thats how nike, converse, etc do it). I've seen canvas shoes being custom airbrushed though...


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

I think Brothers DTG has a shoe platen, depending on how big the print, some hat printers might work.
John


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

depending on the image size/colors/location, you should be able to fashion a jig to do this


----------



## txjake (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep... it's all about size and location. If you're doing it on a hi-top - like where the 'Chuck Taylor' emblem usually goes, you could probably fit it over a cap attachment... maybe even a pocket attachment


----------

